# wales and the cliffs



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all,hoping to get out sunday,hopefully do a bit of cliff ledge fishing depending on the weather of course! :lol: im waiting on my new drysuit to come with my thermal undersuit then hopefully will be out on a calm day targetting the cod :lol: will post pics and report :lol: tight lines lw 8)


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Go LW you are a better man than me. Good luck with the cod.
Now where did I put that sunscreen..........
Cheers from sunny Queensland Mal


----------

